# Making an old G4 wireless ready



## mnw11 (Oct 2, 2006)

I am setting up a wireless network at my home connecting to the internet via satellite (HughesNet). I have a Powerbook G4, imac (new), and a Quicksilver G4. The Powerbook and imac have built in wireless capability, and I use an Airport Express to connect. A sales rep at the Apple Store said the best way to equip the old G4 for wireless was to get a second Airport Express and plug it in to ethernet port. He said it would act as an external airport card. I received the two Airport Expresses yesterday and everything works except the old G4. After trying unsuccessfully for a long time, I called Apple back and was told the second Airport can't be used to accomplish this task. Now I'm told I should have bought the Airport Extreme or I'll have to buy an internal card on ebay. So here are my questions:
1. What is the best solution for getting the old G4 wireless ready?
2. Do I need an internal card? If so, which one?
3. Are there devices which connect via a USB port which would accomplish                          this task? Do they work well?
4. Will an Airport Extreme work or would I need a card also?
5. If I use a non-Apple solution would I be able to use the Airtunes feature?

Any assistance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 2, 2006)

Something like this.


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 2, 2006)

It'd be cheaper to get an old Airport card on eBay, but that'd be 802.11b-only


----------



## stewey (Oct 3, 2006)

Am I right that it is the Quicksilver machine you need to get working wirelessly? If so there is an easy and cheap option. I used a Linksys wireless card in my machine (Linksys WMP54G Wireless-G PCI Adapter) which works without a problem and it is the fatser wireless G instead of the wireless B that an apple card for your machine would have to be. Also it will just be better than a usb device.


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 3, 2006)

Most wireless cards that have G also receive B as well...I too have heard of issues using usb wireless devices. Internal card works the best.


----------

